# Breakfast fattie with Q-View



## teeznuts (Jun 23, 2011)

Ran out of smoked leftovers and figured a fattie was the quickest way to satisfy my smoke jones. Mixed a JD maple and a JD sage and flattened out in a 2 gallon ziploc type bag. I keep it similar to the size of a 1 gallon bag but using the 2 gallon gives me more plastic to catch spillage when i roll it. This is important since I have a habit of over stuffing them. I think a fattie piston might help.

Seasoned with Grill Mates smokehouse maple rub. Added shredded cheddar, hash browns, bacon, scrambled eggs and mushrooms. Toasted and buttered an english muffin and presto! Nothing too fancy but it seems to be a crowd pleaser here.


----------



## captturbo (Jun 23, 2011)

That looks wonderful! Yum!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Great looking smoke!  That's just how we like our fattie slices -- between English muffins!  Nice job!  My son keeps threatening to smother one in country gravy....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Next thing ya know, he'll want to bread a slice and deep fry it first!  (I'd have to join him in that adventure because it's not good to abuse yourself alone.)


----------



## venture (Jun 23, 2011)

Now that there is my idea of a breakfast burrito!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Mmmmm...that looks really good!! Love your mushrooms in the mix!!


----------



## teeznuts (Jun 23, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Great looking smoke!  That's just how we like our fattie slices -- between English muffins!  Nice job!  My son keeps threatening to smother one in country gravy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm everything is better breaded and deep fried. You may be on to something. Top that with gravy.
 




cowgirl said:


> Mmmmm...that looks really good!! Love your mushrooms in the mix!!


Mushrooms seem to find their way into almost every fattie or stuffed creation I smoke, especially the cheeseburger fatties. I throw em in raw and they cook up perfect.


----------



## teeznuts (Jun 23, 2011)

Venture said:


> Now that there is my idea of a breakfast burrito!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Good idea. I'll wrap a slice in a warm tortilla for my next snack. Maybe some chipotle sauce too.


----------



## meateater (Jun 23, 2011)

That thing is huge!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 23, 2011)

Great looking fattie. Love the ingredients for sure


----------



## venture (Jun 23, 2011)

No need for a tortilla.  That fattie is the perfect burrito all by itself!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 24, 2011)

With a "Fattie" like that, why ever eat meatloaf again LOLOL  Scrumptous as heck looking!!

Rich


----------

